# Possibilities



## capngil (Oct 20, 2009)

Not sure if this idea will float but I have to ask to see the validity of it. I'm considering a circumnavigation but funds and person capable of committing to such a venture are few and far between. My girl is committing to a long term position so I'm free to go; she will fly in now and then, here and there as we go. I can provide the means/boat and what a boat she is. 90% restored 1975 68ft John Alden Cutter Ketch MS. Stella Maris is quite capable of carrying eight very comfortably (looking for four or six) as I wouldn't want to create too much stress. Seeking full circumnavigation commitment as I would like to avoid the hassle of changing sailors as we go. I won't go into detail about the plan, lets just say that I am very flexible and felt I ought to put the word out to see what gives. If this is starting to sound out there, so was my initial thought of buying such a boat but thats long over and done with. I'm a person who does what he says. I understand that there is a lot to discuss and plan so if there is any curiosity don't hesitate to e-mail me. Communication is all I am seeking at the moment, so if you have the funds, time, capability and desire to sail the world let speak. I'll be forward and say that I no dire sailor seeking to go with any whom reaches out, I have many requirements and we will discuss them and I expect to hear of your needs as well. If you want to see Stella and some of the work I have done on here please go to stella-maris-charters.com. I don't charter the boat it's just a site name I created a while ago. Ok then I took the first step, lets here your comments.....


Steady Winds
Gil


----------

